# M-Edge Cover - NEW!! Patent Leather Icon Jacket



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey All,

M-edge has come out with another new cover called the Patent Leather Icon Jacket.

The Icon Jacket is available in Red, Orange or Black genuine patent leather, with a lush grey microsuede interior. Precision craftsmanship and construction differentiate this cover, which features custom M-Edge logo hardware and a detachable wristlet strap for easy, stylish carrying while on-the-go. The triangular body style includes a hidden magnetic closure and folds back flat for comfortable reading. Each jacket is accompanied by an M-Edge cloth bag for added protection when storing the device.

*Price is $69.99*

















































_--- added interior pics_


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

These are really nice, but do they have room for other stuff?  While I take my Kindle with me everywhere, I also take other things!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow. Those are really nice looking... not for me, necessarily, but still.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow--those really are nice looking, dressy even!  The wrist strap is a nice plus for carrying.  Too bad they didn't bring these out sooner, I might have considered one.  But I'm about done with covers after 6 months of swapping them out for the latest and greatest; haven't taken the Noreve off since the first week after it arrived, so I think I'm finally settled.

And if it really IS 12 ounces, as the description shows, that's far too heavy for a cover that needs the additional protection of a cloth bag to keep it looking nice.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Hmmm. M-Edge loves coming out with new stuff... Only it's for the K2.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like patent leather, but $70 for M-Edge patent leather?    I don't have a K2 anyway.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> M-edge has come out with another new cover called the Patent Leather Icon Jacket.
> 
> The Icon Jacket is... a detachable wristlet strap for easy, stylish carrying while on-the-go.


Am I the only one who thinks a K2 and cover might be a little heavy for a wristlet?


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I know I'm resurrecting an older thread, but I just wanted to let you all know that I love my new red M-Edge Icon jacket. The patent leather is lovely, the microsuede is luscious, and the quality of the construction and stitching is excellent! (I'm a happy, happy camper! )*


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Daisy1960 - I'm glad you like your Icon.  I just have a couple of questions.  Does the front cover fold all the way back easily?  Also, does it feel heavy to hold?  That's my main concern and why I've been looking at one of the M-Edge canvas-type covers (which my husband says is ugly and doesn't want to order for me!).


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> Daisy1960 - I'm glad you like your Icon. I just have a couple of questions. Does the front cover fold all the way back easily? Also, does it feel heavy to hold? That's my main concern and why I've been looking at one of the M-Edge canvas-type covers (which my husband says is ugly and doesn't want to order for me!).


*Austenfiend,

The Icon feels a bit lighter to me than the Prodigy, although the M-edge website indicates that it weighs about eight ounces more; however, you might find that the Icon feels heavier than other covers (like the Amazon, for instance). I don't know how easily it folds back, I've never folded my covers back.

Hope this helps!*


----------

